# [SOLVED] Help needed with Windows 8, locked out of laptop!



## cmcintyre1990 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been a bit stupid and I think I'm locked out of my own laptop.

I deleted my microsoft account, as I wanted to create a fresh one using the same E-mail address.

Turns out you can't re-create a microsoft account using the same E-mail address.

So at this point I could still log in using the microsoft account even though it apparently didn't exist. I then tried to hide the E-mail address from showing when the log in screen came up, by following these instructions found from another website: 

"Type regedit in Start Screen then open Registry Editor


Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System


Set dontdisplaylastusername to 1


Right click then create a DWORD DontDisplayLockedUserID with value of 3

Then all info here will hidden, and will need fill both username and password to login. Username can use email, or simply all lower cases first name (username is case insensitive)."

So now the problem is that I can't log in at all, even on a new microsoft account I just created.

Is there a fix for this? I can't log in at all.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Help needed with Windows 8, locked out of laptop!*

I am confused are you trying to login into your laptop via the Windows login screen or login into a Microsoft Email account?


----------



## cmcintyre1990 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Help needed with Windows 8, locked out of laptop!*



JackBauer_24 said:


> I am confused are you trying to login into your laptop via the Windows login screen or login into a Microsoft Email account?


I was trying to login to laptop via Windows login screen, however I have fixed the problem by using the Windows recovery screen to perform a system restore now.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Help needed with Windows 8, locked out of laptop!*

So all is well?


----------



## cmcintyre1990 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Help needed with Windows 8, locked out of laptop!*



JackBauer_24 said:


> So all is well?


Yes, problem solved. Thanks for the quick reply and interest in this topic though.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You are welcome....


----------

